# fancy doing my car?



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

hi guys
im after at localish place/person to give me car a bloody good clean to get rid of the bird crap marks and i think tree sap or something down the door and other places
i dont really fancy forking out on a new respray on the door/bonnet and wing
any help appreciated
cheers
simon:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

did u get my email a while ago? or is it a bit too far?

cheers


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

ill read it when ive posted enough m8 lol


----------



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

toosmiles where are you m8?


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

just outside rhyl m8


----------



## wallopadonkey (Jul 4, 2007)

pm me m8 i am in llandudno
we can have a chat if you want and sort out what you want to do!!
dave


----------

